# Is too much oatmeal a bad thing???



## ddawg (Jul 18, 2005)

Right now I am bulking and oatmeal has basically become my best friend...unlike many people out there I absolutely love the stuff.  I eat it pretty much every way you can, with fruit, peanut butter, nuts, sugar free syrup, etc.  I was just wondering if an excess amount of oatmeal was a bad thing even if it fits in your diet. For example, I eat oatmeal in 5 of my 8 meals.  Today for example I ate 400g dry oateal (which equals 5 cups dry) spread out throughout five of my eight meals.  Is this ok?  I use the old fashioned oats is case you were wondering.


----------



## maze (Jul 18, 2005)

Anything taken to much can be a bad thing ... even water.  Whole oats are better than the refined ones, the darker the better. Organic are preferred.  Some people gain an allergy to some grains.

I like the stuff too, they mix well with ON 100% whey...


----------



## XcelKrush (Jul 18, 2005)

I would consider oatmeal to be the best carb source you can eat.  Just get organic oats and you'll be fine.


----------



## grant (Jul 18, 2005)

oh please with the organic already


----------



## XcelKrush (Jul 18, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> oh please with the organic already


Hey, its up to you.  I just dont like having insect pesticide on my food.


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> oh please with the organic already


Organic food is simply the best.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 18, 2005)

ddawg said:
			
		

> Right now I am bulking and oatmeal has basically become my best friend...unlike many people out there I absolutely love the stuff.  I eat it pretty much every way you can, with fruit, peanut butter, nuts, sugar free syrup, etc.  I was just wondering if an excess amount of oatmeal was a bad thing even if it fits in your diet. For example, I eat oatmeal in 5 of my 8 meals.  Today for example I ate 400g dry oateal (which equals 5 cups dry) spread out throughout five of my eight meals.  Is this ok?  I use the old fashioned oats is case you were wondering.



Nothing wrong with it; I do the same thing myself, except I blend it and drink it since it takes too damn long to eat.


----------



## * Legion * (Jul 19, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with it; I do the same thing myself, except I blend it and drink it since it takes too damn long to eat.


I second that.  I blend it into my shakes in the morning and later in the day.  Kashi makes a good oatmeal, but i am uncertain about the quality of the oats, and whether or not it is organic.


----------

